# PZL P.23B



## JCS (Jul 21, 2004)

Im goin to be building a model of a P.23B in the near future so I could use any pics anybody might have. I could use some 3-views of different color schemes too.


----------



## JCS (Jul 21, 2004)

oooops, shoulda put this in the "Picture Requests" forum...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 21, 2004)

I have two Fs2004 pics of the Pzl.24, if that helps...


Both Greek; the Green one is a Pzl.24F, and the Silver one is a Pzl.24G.


----------



## Luger (Oct 17, 2004)

This is PZL P.23B light recon bomber of Polish Air Force


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

wow that PzL.24 looks weird.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2004)

Not really...


----------



## uruk-hai (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=34078523


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

From the little Polish I know (which is absolutely none) I can see that that is a PZL. 23 Karaś - Wydawnictwo Stratus for sale  Is it not?


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 3, 2004)

Try the following:






http://wmilitary.neurok.ru/pzl23.html

=================
















http://ww2photo.mimerswell.com/air/pl/pzl/p23.htm

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice pics Kiwi


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi JCS,










*1st pic:*
P.23B 
No: 1 (146-C), 44.102
Sqn: 55 BS
Crew: Kpt. obs. Jozef Ludwik Skibinski, Sierz. pil. Stanislaw Pietniunas, Kpr. strz. January Jachimowicz. Poland, 1939. Under wing black 146-C. Red 44.102 on the left board. 

Source: © Sent by Martin Wisniewski

*2nd pic:*
P.23B 
No: 9 (112-N)
Sqn: 31 RS
Poland, 1939. Under wing white 112-N. 

Source: © Sent by Martin Wisniewski






P.23B 
No: 1 (01-L)
Sqn: 51st Line Sqn, 5th Flight Regiment
Based at Lida, May 1938. 

Source: © PZL.23 Karas, Tomasz J.Kopanski, Artur Juszczak, 2004






P.23B 
No: 2 (30-N)
Sqn: 42 eskadra liniowa, 4 pulk lotniczy

Source: © Sent by Martin Wisniewski






P.23B 
No: 3
Sqn: 22 eskadra liniowa, 2 pulk lotniczy

Source: © Warbirds Resource Group






P.23B 
No: 8
Sqn: 41 eskadra liniowa, 4 pulk lotniczy
According another source - 42 eskadra liniowa 

Source: © Sent by Martin Wisniewski


 Hope this helps.  
S! Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

my god that thing's ugly................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Its not that bad, its just unusual. Anyway, your opinions dont count cos you think Lancasters look great


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2004)

Well... uhmm... ehm...  Let's say that every aircraft has it's specific shape, to be gentle. .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yes, it's very ugly!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

Gentleness does not exist here..... If u want gentleness go to the following link:

http://www.forpussiesonly.com


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 5, 2004)

Meathead...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought it rather witty and smug....


----------



## Pisis (Nov 6, 2004)

Great Primus, but the Pussy link seems to don't work...

If gentleness does not exist, that's sad, mate!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)

Pisis said:


> Great Primus, but the Pussy link seems to don't work...
> 
> If gentleness does not exist, that's sad, mate!



Do you really have to talk in such double-meaning obcenities?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

if you think something, you damn well say it, observe, CC, your mother is a hamster and your father smells of elderberries...............

harsh i know.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

AHEM!!!! The link was a joke people....

And BTW, that was a GREAT Python/Grail quote.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i wonder how many people apart from CC actually tried the link...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

GrG definatly didnt... Pisis did, as well as CC.....


----------



## Pisis (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh shit, you got me Primus!   

Btw, what is AHEM? Association of Hydraulic Equipment Manufacturers?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

AHEM = *sound of clearing throat


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 6, 2004)

I wave my private parts in your general direction.

Kiwimac GCKwsK


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

"He must be a King..."
"How do u know???"
"Because he hasnt got S h i t all over him..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

> AHEM = *sound of clearing throat



or trying to give someone a hint or get their attention............


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2004)

O'right, I'm more familiar with *EHM* or *HMMM* or *UHM*.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

well they all mean the same...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes they do.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

apart from "*HMMMM*" which may not..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> GrG definatly didnt... Pisis did, as well as CC.....



I didnt try the link, for your information.


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 4, 2020)

Here are pictures of the PZL P.23B light bomber if you're asking.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2020)

None of these members are here any more so I don't think they're asking


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2020)

What is more it is not the PZL P.23B but PZL 23B The letter "P" was used for Pulawski's fighters only. Both pics above show planes of the 41 Squadron and both bombers were crashed in 1939.

The White 8 on the another side...





The White 9 ...




the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2020)

Wurger said:


> What is more it is not the PZL P.23B but PZL 23B The letter "P" was used for Pulawski's fighters only.



Something I never knew. Even Jerzy Cynk includes the "P"...

Polish aircraft, 1893-1939 : Cynk, Jerzy B : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)

Ah yes.. this is a book from 70' and the kind of marking was used at that time. To be honest in the pre-war and post-war time there was quite a wide margin of discretion in writing of the markings. You may find both versions of that used for both fighters and bombers. However there is the pre-war advertising material of the PZL factory for PZL P.24 and PZL 23 (see the link below) just with the kind of markings for the planes. And now these are considered to be the correct ones and used in most of publications..

Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie

And this one contains the English translation..

Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

